# Family beach trip



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Hve not been able to do much fishing as of late and I did not get to bring my kayak to the beach house the family rented, but I made sure to bring some gear. My wife's mom, grandmother, brother and his wife, my 3 kids, and myself all stayed at a huge house out off of 30-A this past weekend and the weather was awesome. I had the best time fishing from the beach with my 7 year old, it made me feel like a kid again. Simple surf fishing with frozen shrimp and silver spoons, it was a blast. I think between him and me we must have caught 50 fish. Most of them were lady fish but it was awesome, they were all around us with some spanish mixed in. At sunset I got a bull red with a spoon, released unharmed. Another sunset my son and I were standing on the 1st sandbar tearing the lady fish up, then on the spoon I get something tearing the line off of my tiny Penn 440, I get it in and it is a nice spanish, also known as dinner. Got a small flounder on a pomp rig, released to get bigger. The best thing was watching my son with those lady fish, he had a freaking blast, they were hitting just as soon as your line hit the water, I even saw some hitting the line where it entered the water on top. I missed not having my kayak but I would not trade one second with my son tearing up the trashy ladies. All of which were released, usually I tear them up getting the hooks out but they all seemed to be hooked just right.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Here are a couple more, the crappy pics are from my crappy phone, the better ones are from my wife's nice camera.


----------



## gzollinger (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I can't think of a better way to get a kid hooked on fishing then getting him stuck into a bunch of lady fish.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report! 

The look on the your son's face holding the ladyfish is priceless!


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Good times, nice pics, and great memories! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Wonderful report man. So glad for you and your son- sweet pics to boot


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Hey thanks everyone. Check the kayak reports soon, I got to go and it was well worth the wait.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Priceless :thumbsup:


----------



## KennethT32505 (May 18, 2012)

That's very cool man. Where exactly is this place? I see you said off 30-A but I just move back here. That's exactly what I want my kids to experience. TIA


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

My wife found it on the internet, there are a million houses off of 30-A to rent. The best thing about them is they are all huge, so you can have a lot of people stay and chip in on the cost which makes no more than staying at a descent hotel. The one that we stayed at is right near a Tom Thumb by Oyster Lake. Just east of Stinky's Fish house. We just crossed the road and there was a public beach access right there. House was nice, beach close, and it quiet.


----------



## KennethT32505 (May 18, 2012)

Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## coachdaddy (Oct 15, 2012)

coming down next week and it will be my first attempt at surf fishing-
question-why is ladyfish usually thrown back?


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Well for as fun as they are to catch they as horrible as table fare. They make really great bait for sharks. You can also cut em up for other stuff as bait. They are also easy to kill while you are handling them. I try really hard to let them go as gently as possible just because they are so much fun to catch. This time of year is actually a decent time for surf fishing, hope you catch a bunch.


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Ditto, I have had some relatively good success using "poor man's tarpon" for cut bait. Some of the biggest reds I have caught liked this flavor.


----------



## coachdaddy (Oct 15, 2012)

i gotcha. im pumped about the trip-thanks for the info


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Me and my son caught some lady fish and blues off the beach the other day and I had a lady fish on close to the beach and the hook pulled. I was using a gotcha and the lure shot at me like a bullet and 1 hook stuck me in the toe barb and all. Hit the bone. Painful. Pulled it out and kept on fishing. Becareful with them.


----------



## coachdaddy (Oct 15, 2012)

*fishing*

had a great 3 days on perdido. caught some whiting and flounder(too small) catfish, croakers???. no pomps though. i did see a guy down the beach land a 3 ft shark and a big ass ray got caught also. you guys that get to live down there are quite lucky. this was my first time to surf fish, and im hooked. i will have my 25 years in education next year so i could retire. you locals need to keep me informed about the educational opps in that area! thanks for all the help.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Any time man. Glad to know you had a good time. I know we are lucky and try to make sure my kids get the chance to enjoy it like I have growing up here. Perdido is a nice place, come back down soon.


----------

